# MUFE Spring 2016



## shellygrrl (Nov 13, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/-CBYm-g69Q/?taken-by=lipstickjunkieforever
https://instagram.com/p/-CB1eKA6-Q/?taken-by=lipstickjunkieforever

Looks like new concealers, cream highlight-contour-blush palettes, yet another 9x eyeshadow palette, and some other eye and lip stuff.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm excited for the concealers. I have the full cover and I love that stuff!


----------



## sss215 (Dec 2, 2015)

I was wondering if they were going to do ultra HD concealers! I'm excited.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh my oh my I've fallen in love with the artist shadows! Very impressed with the 6 shades I bought.


----------



## Kaidan (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm excited for the new 9x palette and the HD concealers.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 23, 2015)

Concealers will be released on the 29th!

https://twitter.com/MAKEUPFOREVERUS/status/678662582216097792


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 30, 2015)

And here they are on Sephora's site! (Y21 is missing, sadly.)

http://www.sephora.com/ultra-hd-concealer-P404037?skuId=1779743


----------

